# Var or tbol for "hair safe" roid?



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Week one off dbol cycle, lost mass but kept the strength, happy days thats with a ****e diet too!

Would love to do again but would look like Richard Fairbrass from Right Said Fred. Heard tbol in particular is easy on the hairline?

Any experience with both lads?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ive done tbol at 80mgs and tbh i thought it was **** but it didnt affect my hairline at all

ive done 2 test combined with dbol cycles, however im 5 weeks into test+dbol and ive noticed my hair feels noticably thinner, it doesnt look thinner cos my hairs thicker than a polar bears ****, but it definetely feels thinner than it was before


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I am looking at using propecia, really cheap and easy to get hold of. Only a small percentage that seem to have bad sides. Stops any further hair loss.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah for the unintiated propecia is like the holy grail of hair loss drugs when combined with minocidil and nizoral, 8/10 men it stops hair loss dead, some even regrow from it. I've been doing a lot of reading on it, basically it's a lifetime drug , but it HAS messed a lot of men up, mentally as well as physically. Lawsuits and everything and I take it loss of libido is almost a given on it.

Too much of risk for me tbh, although am cosidering rogaine, but again it's sides can be that it gives you a **** load of lines and wrinkles. lol, can't win.

Andysutlis, tbol didnt do much for you compared to dbol?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah for the unintiated propecia is like the holy grail of hair loss drugs when combined with minocidil and nizoral, 8/10 men it stops hair loss dead, some even regrow from it. I've been doing a lot of reading on it, basically it's a lifetime drug , but it HAS messed a lot of men up, mentally as well as physically. Lawsuits and everything and I take it loss of libido is almost a given on it.
> 
> Too much of risk for me tbh, although am cosidering rogaine, but again it's sides can be that it gives you a **** load of lines and wrinkles. lol, can't win.
> 
> Andysutlis, tbol didnt do much for you compared to dbol?


no, id take dbol everytime.

propecia only works with test.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

5% that seem to have bad sides from propecia, has been blown out of proportion from what I have read. Bit of chinese whispers it seems like.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Been discussed before so try a search but after trying both I think tbol is better for gains and your hairline.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

There have been a few impressive Tbol logs I have read on here. 14lb gains, very little loss on PCT.

C.J's was a great thread, but I think His diet was bob on the whole way through and reflected that.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

hendrix said:


> 5% that seem to have bad sides from propecia, has been blown out of proportion from what I have read. Bit of chinese whispers it seems like.


Hope so. Would jump on tommorow, as you siad it's mega cheap and easy to get.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Hope so. Would jump on tommorow, as you siad it's mega cheap and easy to get.


It is defo the minority that have these libido probs. tbh don't see what is to lose, if side effcts become apparent, come off, lost nothing. Side effects should show in a few weeks.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just found this:

Side effects of finasteride include impotence (1.1% to 18.5%), abnormal ejaculation (7.2%), decreased ejaculatory volume (0.9% to 2.8%), abnormal sexual function (2.5%), gynecomastia (2.2%), erectile dysfunction (1.3%), ejaculation disorder (1.2%) and testicular pain

Fairly good odds I would say.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, funny one I read about was they were rubbing emu oil into their hair lol, sounds mad but it can drize you to crazy ****.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah, funny one I read about was they were rubbing emu oil into their hair lol, sounds mad but it can drize you to crazy ****.


Emu oil, thought that was a stretch mark thing lol


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Just found this:
> 
> Side effects of finasteride include impotence (1.1% to 18.5%), abnormal ejaculation (7.2%), decreased ejaculatory volume (0.9% to 2.8%), abnormal sexual function (2.5%), gynecomastia (2.2%), erectile dysfunction (1.3%), ejaculation disorder (1.2%) and testicular pain
> 
> Fairly good odds I would say.


thats a list of sides from hell!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, that drug is so contentious it's not even funny, sure it's banned in Sweden.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Similar sides to a lot of other drugs mate.

Low risk, imo


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Just found this:
> 
> Side effects of finasteride include impotence (1.1% to 18.5%), abnormal ejaculation (7.2%), decreased ejaculatory volume (0.9% to 2.8%), abnormal sexual function (2.5%), gynecomastia (2.2%), erectile dysfunction (1.3%), ejaculation disorder (1.2%) and testicular pain
> 
> Fairly good odds I would say.


That doesn't accurately describe the risk as if you net off the side effects the placebo group had the %s are actually a lot smaller (non existent across many categories). There was 2% gyno in the placebo group I think so if anything that illustrates the levels we are talking about here.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would do propecia and infact have been advised to from a gp.

Ausbuilt and Conscript also advise it but its the long term sides that can be a worry, i read that those sides that are talked about dont disapear after stopping usage.

The bottome line is the male body NEEDS DHT to function properly especially when it comes to your reproductive organs etc


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> I would do propecia and infact have been advised to from a gp.
> 
> Ausbuilt and Conscript also advise it but its the long term sides that can be a worry, i read that those sides that are talked about dont disapear after stopping usage.
> 
> The bottome line is the male body NEEDS DHT to function properly especially when it comes to your reproductive organs etc


Only dutasteride at 2.5mg and above is eliminating 95% plus of your DHT. Standard doses are leaving you with between 10-30% remainder.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hendrix said:


> It is defo the minority that have these libido probs. tbh don't see what is to lose, if side effcts become apparent, come off, lost nothing. Side effects should show in a few weeks.


Speaking from experience, the sides are not nice and coming off doesn't usually fix them. I get the impression that nerves that are stimulated by DHT become permanently deactivated, so even if you stop, it won't change anything.

I would only ever recommend it on a test cycle, otherwise go with minox.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i wouldnt do prpecia, i do not like the idea of having low DHT one bit, doesnt sound good, not good at all.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

You're only worried about the effect of DHT in your scalp, right?

Anything that you apply toically, to your scalp, should be OK. Anything you take in pill form COULD cause the terrible, irreversible problems we occasionally read about.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I did t-bol 100mg for 8 weeks had amazing results didnt lose anything when i came off and i still got my hair for now lmao.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Emu oil, thought that was a stretch mark thing lol


works good for hairloss, i think the bext thing to do is make a natural super hair stack before considering finsatride

nizoral, saw palmetto, emuoil,vitamin e, hairloss conditoners etc


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ukmeathead said:


> I did t-bol 100mg for 8 weeks had amazing results didnt lose anything when i came off and i still got my hair for now lmao.


what lab were yours? are you allowed to mention the name??


----------



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have the world thinnest hair 4 weeks on a tbol cycle gained a solid stone easy, no sides whatsoever


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> You're only worried about the effect of DHT in your scalp, right?
> 
> Anything that you apply toically, to your scalp, should be OK. Anything you take in pill form COULD cause the terrible, irreversible problems we occasionally read about.


I like what your saying, although do you think these will be strong enough to deal with hairloss from AAS. I am a little bit prone to hairloss anyway.

Would much pefer to use topical stuff


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Speaking from experience, the sides are not nice and coming off doesn't usually fix them. I get the impression that nerves that are stimulated by DHT become permanently deactivated, so even if you stop, it won't change anything.
> 
> I would only ever recommend it on a test cycle, otherwise go with minox.


Could it be used when just on a cycle, then stop taking?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hendrix said:


> Could it be used when just on a cycle, then stop taking?


Yes.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Yes.


sorry if i missed it, but why do you say its ok to take just for a cycle and not all the time? is it due to the fact of DHT already being so low off gear it might not come back compared to it just being reduced on gear?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

andysutils said:


> sorry if i missed it, but why do you say its ok to take just for a cycle and not all the time? is it due to the fact of DHT already being so low off gear it might not come back compared to it just being reduced on gear?


Well long term, as you said yourself, getting rid of DHT isn't a great idea. So just use it as little as possible really. Obviously on a test cycle DHT could go through the roof, so for a short period it should be fine to use.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Well long term, as you said yourself, getting rid of DHT isn't a great idea. So just use it as little as possible really. Obviously on a test cycle DHT could go through the roof, so for a short period it should be fine to use.


Echo this! :beer:

Finasteride and Dutasteride are best used with a test only cycle. When test levels are raised then DHT levels will raise also.

This isn't a scientific fact but an estimated analogy - If you inject test at 500mg per week, for 12 weeks, your test levels are about 8-10 times higher, so it makes sense to assume (on the side of caution) that DHT levels will increase by 8-10 times. So for those who are predisposed to MPB they can potentially accelerate their rate of hair loss through the increase of DHT, by 8-10 times!?! So in three month cycle you could lose 26-30 months natural rate of hair loss, multiply this by 2 cycles per year, for 2 years (just an example), one could see a potential rate of natural hair loss of 120 months (10 years worth!) in 2 short years. With the use of fin/dut this can be (IME) halted to a rate of, even less, than the natural rate of loss.

That's my take, but you have to weigh up the pros and cons and decide accordingly. I guess I'm quite fortunate not to have any sides but there are many variables that can contribute to these associated sides.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Good post mate. TBH I'm starting to come to the conclusion, screw it, it's going anyway. It looks pathetic trying to hang on to obviously balding hair. A tan and some bulging muscles, most blokes can pull of very very short hair.

From what I can gather thusfar

Finastride - Works, but you'll be lucky to keep your libido while on which kind of negates most of the point of trying to keep hair i.e women

Minoxidil in oral form - effective, but gives you body hair which can be permanent

Dutasteride - MORE toxic than finasteride, but is even more effective.

Rogaine foam seems to be the only clinically and anecdotally effective med that is relativley free from sides.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

good post mate, but i still dont think its worth the risk, which i know is ironic being we all use gear.

Its odd that my hair feels noticably thinner this cycle round because i actually havent lost any.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

gazh1983 said:


> Good post mate. TBH I'm starting to come to the conclusion, screw it, it's going anyway. It looks pathetic trying to hang on to obviously balding hair. A tan and some bulging muscles, most blokes can pull of very very short hair.
> 
> From what I can gather thusfar
> 
> ...


Rogaine, and foam, is just a brand name and an application medium. Minoxidil is the active compound, and comes in liquid form applied as drops much cheaper than rogaine.

But, it's not going to be as effective at countering supraphysiological levels of DHT as a 5ar inhibitor like fin or dut. It's designed for people with normal test levels, and works as a vasodilator (gets more blood to the hair follicles, basically)


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

sutty86 said:


> I have the world thinnest hair 4 weeks on a tbol cycle gained a solid stone easy, no sides whatsoever


4 weeks on tbol and you have gained a stone?

whats your dose mate?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> Only dutasteride at 2.5mg and above is eliminating 95% plus of your DHT. Standard doses are leaving you with between 10-30% remainder.


With this, in mind, propecia at 1mg per day (I believe to be standard dose), isn't likely to do long term damage. Am I right?

So if there were no signs of serious sides, Should not be a problem long or short term at 1mg daily?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

gazh1983 said:


> Good post mate. TBH I'm starting to come to the conclusion, screw it, it's going anyway. It looks pathetic trying to hang on to obviously balding hair. A tan and some bulging muscles, most blokes can pull of very very short hair.
> 
> From what I can gather thusfar
> 
> ...


I don't really agree with this.

Some people, and if you look at the studies we are talking about a vocal minority experience libido issues. Even those few who did had levels return to normal as treatment continued.

When comparing to placebo a similar number of placebo patients had libido issues too...

Minoxidil is not going to help that much and does not contribute to regrowth. Best case it will protect what you have to a degree. I wouldn't bank on it though.

Dutasteride is not really more toxic than finasteride. To start with its not toxic at all. It is stronger yes and has a longer half life but that doesn't make it any worse for the system. Side effect results and instances were very similar to finasteride in the double blind studies.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Well long term sides aren't common anyway so...

But yes 1mg finasteride of all the doses of finas and dutas is relatively low. Finasteride is also into and out of the blood quicker so I guess from that perspective it may be useful...



hendrix said:


> With this, in mind, propecia at 1mg per day (I believe to be standard dose), isn't likely to do long term damage. Am I right?
> 
> So if there were no signs of serious sides, Should not be a problem long or short term at 1mg daily?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Superhorse said:


> I don't really agree with this.
> 
> Some people, and if you look at the studies we are talking about a vocal minority experience libido issues. Even those few who did had levels return to normal as treatment continued.
> 
> ...


I don't really agree with this either. I can tell you from personal long term experience of 5ar inhibitor usage (around 7 years), that they do have side effects. Lethargy/adrenal fatigue mainly. Libido was never really affected for me. You won't notice the adrenal fatigue issues until they've crept up on you for some time.

As for the studies, these are generally funded by the companies who make the drugs, so they hold little weight for me.

And minox does contribute to regrowth, probably moreso than fin and dut. Just looking at its mode of action suggests that, apart from user experiences - it increases blood flow to the scalp, in doing so often re-awakening dormant follicles.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I don't really agree with this either. I can tell you from personal long term experience of 5ar inhibitor usage (around 7 years), that they do have side effects. Lethargy/adrenal fatigue mainly. Libido was never really affected for me. You won't notice the adrenal fatigue issues until they've crept up on you for some time.
> 
> As for the studies, these are generally funded by the companies who make the drugs, so they hold little weight for me.
> 
> And minox does contribute to regrowth, probably moreso than fin and dut. Just looking at its mode of action suggests that, apart from user experiences - it increases blood flow to the scalp, in doing so often re-awakening dormant follicles.


i'm a long time user, started with propecia 5 years ago, now run duta at 0.5mg day permanently..

reading your reply i've realised that lethargy/adrenal fatigue could be creaping up on me...

do you do anything to combat this?, caus don't want to stop taking, my hairloss has literally stopped since i started using..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok then lads another question, If I were to take propecia purely for the length of a cycle i.e 10-12 weeks, using test c/e at 500mg per week, would I likely experience sides and if so what would be the chances of them being long term?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

so what doses are we talking for propecia to run along side a test cycle?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> I don't really agree with this either. I can tell you from personal long term experience of 5ar inhibitor usage (around 7 years), that they do have side effects. Lethargy/adrenal fatigue mainly. Libido was never really affected for me. You won't notice the adrenal fatigue issues until they've crept up on you for some time.
> 
> As for the studies, these are generally funded by the companies who make the drugs, so they hold little weight for me.
> 
> And minox does contribute to regrowth, probably moreso than fin and dut. Just looking at its mode of action suggests that, apart from user experiences - it increases blood flow to the scalp, in doing so often re-awakening dormant follicles.


Not doubting your assessment of the situation but there is no real evidence of this being a repeatable scenario or through a sample group. That doesn't mean you aren't right, it just means there's no proof of a widespread side. It may be a combination of factors in your lifestyle which is not common etc

As for minox and regrowth, I've not seen a thing to suggest that the action you describe there actually does anything meaningful. If it's working for you then great but I don't see how increased bloodflow to an already dead follicle will bring it back to life...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Superhorse said:


> Not doubting your assessment of the situation but there is no real evidence of this being a repeatable scenario or through a sample group. That doesn't mean you aren't right, it just means there's no proof of a widespread side. It may be a combination of factors in your lifestyle which is not common etc
> 
> As for minox and regrowth, I've not seen a thing to suggest that the action you describe there actually does anything meaningful. If it's working for you then great but I don't see how increased bloodflow to an already dead follicle will bring it back to life...


Well whether it's widespread or not I can't tell you, but it's certainly real for me. Long term messing with hormones is never a good thing.

As for minox, I've not used it, but plenty have for years and it helps with regrowth. Maybe do some research if you're interested as I don't know its full method of action.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

adlewar said:


> i'm a long time user, started with propecia 5 years ago, now run duta at 0.5mg day permanently..
> 
> reading your reply i've realised that lethargy/adrenal fatigue could be creaping up on me...
> 
> do you do anything to combat this?, caus don't want to stop taking, my hairloss has literally stopped since i started using..


Apart from stopping it for a while until hair started falling out again, I've been taking 3g vit c a day for a few months and it's definitely improved. By all accounts some people need upto 20mg a day - if you do, keep taking it until you sh1t liquid, basically. The adrenals need vit c to function properly.

You could also try DHEA or pregnenolone.

I may be way off here, but my guess is that since DHT is a CNS stimulator, without it, your body compensates by making more adrenaline and/or other hormones, resulting in adrenal fatigue. The above meds can help refuel/recharge the adrenals.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

From what I gather tbol is less harsh compared to dbol? (newbie) dbol sounds like its the worst with regards to hairloss with orals


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Mey said:


> From what I gather tbol is less harsh compared to dbol? (newbie) dbol sounds like its the worst with regards to hairloss with orals


thats the thing, my hair feels thinner now after the dbol cycle im on but ive lost no hair more than usual, theres barely even a strand of hair on my pillow in the morning.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah same happened to me mate, no hair on pillow but my hair line noticeably receded by about the 3rd week! Was quite mental.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you think you are shedding than maybe wash your hair in the sink, that way you can gauge how many you're losing and decide to act rather than waiting for it to appear obvious. Fin/Dut are imo the easy options, just pop a pill - job done. Minoxidil on the other hand will require a life long regime to adhere to, which for me personally just can't commit to. I did try Minoxidil 5% for the first 6 months of this year but didn't experience any regrowth, didn't shed anything when I ceased either, so I'm guessing I'm unlucky as a non-responder.

Also use Nizoral 2% at least twice a week,as it makes my head itch if I use it ED!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Conscript, after researching extensivley on the net I've decided finasteride just isn't worth the risk. Gunna stick to anavar and possibly tbol and buzz me head down to a "0" guard. See If I start taking finasteride I know I'll start taking everything else, as as you experienced, no guarantee they work!.

Hair transplant for me I think in the future!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Update, for anyone interested ~(lol) buzzed the hair down to the metal on the shaver, and my friggin bald patch was STILL showing! Doing my tits in truth be told. My hairline is fine just got a patch like my dad.

Sooooo, out came the razors, and I bicced it. This time around, kept a bit of a goatee and tbh it don't look that bad and I feel a LOT less "vunerable". Gunna try gettting a tan, jab a tan probs and see.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you can pull it off then fair play to you, I used to shave my head with a no-guard beard trimmer, but I'm too tall and built to look anything but a nasty thug looking for trouble with a shaved head, which is so not me! I took the plunge a bit to early though, I'm still a norwood 2 so I feel I have something worth holding onto. Hair transplant is defo on the cards if fin/dut lets me down in years to come. I look forward to a day when these meds are obsolete! :beer:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Mate I know exactly what you mean about the future, apparently a break through isn't too far in the distant horizon. Yeah agreed on the "thug" thing, that's what my confidence inspiring mother said lol, but I reckon they need to get used to it lol.

Hear you on the premature bic, it's weird I'm prob just on the verge of a Norwood 2 at a pessimistic push at the front, but it's this receding crown that bothers me.

You still hitting test/tren etc mate?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going into pct at the moment, need to have a long break as I've been on for 10 months. Will defo get back on the test again oneday, tren made me feel like sh1t tbh, didn't touch my hair though for some reason.

My crown is fine, mainly temple hair that I lost, a bit of the front as well. Fvcking sucks this affliction, but I've decided after shaving my hair for 4 years that I'm not going down without a fight!! :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah deffo, it is one hell of a head****, scuse' the pun. Hairtransplant in future deffo see it happening. Apparently the ones in Belgium are among the best in the world.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hair transplant defo becoming the male equivalent of the boob job. Especially as results are getting better and better.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Check out Hasson and Wong, Youtube. Some really good results


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

hendrix said:


> Hair transplant defo becoming the male equivalent of the boob job. Especially as results are getting better and better.


Yep, I researched this thoroughly already. I'd go to the private clinic for a HT, Dr Reddy is a leading dude in FUE in this country, he charges £2.50 per hair follicle, which is very reasonable from what I've seen.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Conscript said:


> Echo this! :beer:
> 
> Finasteride and Dutasteride are best used with a test only cycle. When test levels are raised then DHT levels will raise also.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring this old thread up but this is this post alone has put the frighteners on me. So, fin/dut is essential to prevent MPB on a cycle if it slows loss to less than natural rate? That at least is comforting


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

musio said:


> Sorry to bring this old thread up but this is this post alone has put the frighteners on me. So, fin/dut is essential to prevent MPB on a cycle if it slows loss to less than natural rate? That at least is comforting


If you are predisposed to mpb and don't want to take the chance of knowing how much so, then yes it would be worth taking finasteride whilst on a normal cycle or dutasteride if blasting and cruising. But by how much your hair loss is reduced, is dose of test vs 5-ar inhibitor depending. Last year as an experiment I used high doses of both fin/dut to see if I could encourage any regrowth whilst B&Cing for 10 months, and I believe I did increase my hair count (in density) slightly but no visible regrowth on the frontal/temple areas.


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> I did t-bol 100mg for 8 weeks had amazing results didnt lose anything when i came off and i still got my hair for now lmao.


really?? all dry gains??

how much of the gains did you keep after PCT, or months after the tbol cycle itself??


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

tbol is the only thing thats ever caused hairloss for me, stopped after a week, even the mrs was spitting out my hair it was everywhere.

stopped before i had a bald patch


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm going baldy, have been since I was 18, hair is thinning and receeding.

I'm 31 now and TBH gear hasn't really affected me that much, the hair sides IMO are not as bad as people make out, same as with most other sides actually.

I'm running 300mg test e and 1000mg mast just now, no noticeable change to hair ten weeks in.

Gear affects everyone different, just try everything and see what works best for you gains and hair wise.

Out of your choices I would use var.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

hair loss is associated with more androgenic compounds as i understand

check what u intend to take weigh up relevant side that are associated with it specifically then decide

surely u be fine on both var and tbol for hair line tho


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> hair loss is associated with more androgenic compounds as i understand
> 
> check what u intend to take weigh up relevant side that are associated with it specifically then decide
> 
> surely u be fine on both var and tbol for hair line tho


you'd be surprised, i dont lost hair on tren or masteron but tbol n im a baldy...or halfway there


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> you'd be surprised, i dont lost hair on tren or masteron but tbol n im a baldy...or halfway there


i see - well textbook wise that shouldnt be the case - i guess everyone's diff


----------

